# Doxa bracelet question



## Aureliano (Jun 20, 2015)

Hi,

I have a question that hopefully someone here can answer-I tried the Doxa customer service email a few days ago but haven't heard back-maybe Doxa Watches Official could shed some light?
I own a modern Sub 300T that I love but I have an issue with the bracelet. I'm in between sizes so, with my current setting, if I add a link the watch fits too loose and, if I remove one, I have to open the ratcheting clasp a couple of notches.
When I do this the watch fits perfectly but the extended clasp digs into my wrist and really irritates it and hurts.
I'd like to buy the bracelet that comes with the Sub 300 model and has the regular folding clasp with micro adjustments.
Do you guys know if this will fit my Sub 300T? Both watches seem to have the same case width but I think maybe the Sub 300 might be slightly thicker, in which case the end links might not fit properly.

Second question would be if the end links of my Sub 300T will fit the 300 bracelet. Or if o could just purchase the folding clasp and fit it to mine. 
Thanks so much,

-A.


----------



## TJ19 (Dec 6, 2020)

I am almost certain that the 300 bracelet will not fit the 300T... Someone here please correct me if I’m wrong. The 300T bracelet was designed to use the ratcheting clasp, instead of micro adjustment holes to achieve a custom fit. There is a newer version of the ratcheting clasp that is more comfortable on the wrist. I suggest confirming that you have the latest version of the clasp and work from there.


----------



## Aureliano (Jun 20, 2015)

TJ19 said:


> I am almost certain that the 300 bracelet will not fit the 300T... Someone here please correct me if I'm wrong. The 300T bracelet was designed to use the ratcheting clasp, instead of micro adjustment holes to achieve a custom fit. There is a newer version of the ratcheting clasp that is more comfortable on the wrist. I suggest confirming that you have the latest version of the clasp and work from there.


I have the latest version. The watch is a month old. I'd think that as long as the endlinks fit the case, whatever the bracelet/clasp was designed to do wouldn't matter. That's what I'd like to know from someone.


----------



## TJ19 (Dec 6, 2020)

The new and improved 300T clasp is the one on the right...


----------



## Aureliano (Jun 20, 2015)

That's what I have, the one on the right. Again, the issue with the clasp is that it hurts my wrist when worn with a couple of notches open. What I'd like to know is if the current version of the bracelet that comes with the Sub 300T (which according to the doxa website has the same *width* measurement as mine) will fit my current Sub 300. Both bracelets according to the website have a 20mm lug width. I wonder if the end links will be the same or if they can be interchanged.


----------



## devmartin (Nov 27, 2017)

According to this thread the 300 bracelet will need to be modified but will work.









300T Bracelet Articulation


After some searching and digging it appears some people have modified the 300T bracelet so it articulates and falls/rests better on wrist. Can anyone post more pictures of their process? Most importantly my question is: Has anyone done this and regretted it after??? Sent from my iPad using...




www.watchuseek.com





Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aureliano (Jun 20, 2015)

devmartin said:


> According to this thread the 300 bracelet will need to be modified but will work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do see that someone said that the 300 bracelet can fit the 300T with a slight modification. I'll reach out to him to see what he meant. Hopefully someone can chime in here as well.


----------



## devmartin (Nov 27, 2017)

Aureliano said:


> I do see that someone said that the 300 bracelet can fit the 300T with a slight modification. I'll reach out to him to see what he meant. Hopefully someone can chime in here as well.


Let me know what needs to be done if you find out.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aureliano (Jun 20, 2015)

devmartin said:


> Let me know what needs to be done if you find out.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


 Will do!


----------



## Aureliano (Jun 20, 2015)

Hope somebody can shed some like here.


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

@Aureliano - If you ping @Doxa Watches Official - they should be able to help you to answer your questions. I guess the official representative is on this forum for a reason. E.g. helping customers.


----------



## Aureliano (Jun 20, 2015)

Loevhagen said:


> @Aureliano - If you ping @Doxa Watches Official - they should be able to help you to answer your questions. I guess the official representative is on this forum for a reason. E.g. helping customers.


@Loevhagen Thank you for the suggestion! Given that this is my first visit to this particular forum within watchuseek, I wasn't aware that the official Rep. was available.


----------



## dr4ugen (Aug 10, 2015)

Does anybody know if the Maranez BOR bracelet will fit the 300T case? If not, will the beads fit on the 300T endlinks?
Sorry if this has been discussed before.

Really want a 300T, but the flared out bracelet is turning me off a little.


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

dr4ugen said:


> Does anybody know if the Maranez BOR bracelet will fit the 300T case? If not, will the beads fit on the 300T endlinks?
> Sorry if this has been discussed before.
> 
> Really want a 300T, but the flared out bracelet is turning me off a little.


Try asking in this thread instead: New SUB 300T review is up

He has both bracelet and 300t on hand..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Give me a while. I'll have a play with endlinks and bracelets

Probably this afternoon I'll have something for you



MadsNilsson said:


> Try asking in this thread instead: New SUB 300T review is up
> 
> He has both bracelet and 300t on hand..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

OK and here is the answer, although not the answer you want :-(

First pic shows the 3 different endpieces. I used the 1200T endpieces in the photo. The new 300T endpiece is similar in size to the 1200T but just a crap design, however the bead spacing is identical to the 1200T endpiece, so for 1200T read 300T.










As you can see the Maranez endpiece is far taller than the 1200T / 300T. Not surprising as it is based on a vintage Synchron 300T case design. It does not fit the 1200T / 300T. Not only are the springbar holes misaligned, it is far too tall










Next bad news is that the Maranez bracelet will not fit in SUB 1200T / 300T endlinks. The spacing of the beads is smaller than that of the Doxa bracelet.










All in all a total no go.


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

Flyingdoctor said:


> OK and here is the answer, although not the answer you want :-(
> 
> First pic shows the 3 different endpieces. I used the 1200T endpieces in the photo. The new 300T endpiece is similar in size to the 1200T but just a crap design, however the bead spacing is identical to the 1200T endpiece, so for 1200T read 300T.
> 
> ...


I'll be you answered many questions with this tutorial. Many thanks.


----------



## Aureliano (Jun 20, 2015)

Watchout63 said:


> I'll be you answered many questions with this tutorial. Many thanks.


Not quite mine and I created the thread 😂 Glad it worked out for you, though.


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Sorry I forgot to address this....

300 bracelet fits perfectly on 300T endlink and articulates OK


----------



## Aureliano (Jun 20, 2015)

Flyingdoctor said:


> Sorry I forgot to address this....
> 
> 300 bracelet fits perfectly on 300T endlink and articulates OK
> 
> View attachment 15776394


Wonderful thank you so much! I really dislike the clasp of my 300t but now that I know my end links will fit the 300, I'm set. Thank you!!


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

Flyingdoctor said:


> Give me a while. I'll have a play with endlinks and bracelets
> 
> Probably this afternoon I'll have something for you


You are a kind and helpful man, thanks.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

MadsNilsson said:


> You are a kind and helpful man, thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I always was Doxa's unofficial support  Seriously though, I don't mind. The new clasp is good but it's not for me or some others so glad to help people find out an alternative.


----------



## dr4ugen (Aug 10, 2015)

Flyingdoctor said:


> OK and here is the answer, although not the answer you want :-(
> 
> First pic shows the 3 different endpieces. I used the 1200T endpieces in the photo. The new 300T endpiece is similar in size to the 1200T but just a crap design, however the bead spacing is identical to the 1200T endpiece, so for 1200T read 300T.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for taking your time to check on this. Good news about the 300 bracelet for an alternative though


----------



## Aureliano (Jun 20, 2015)

Flyingdoctor said:


> I always was Doxa's unofficial support  Seriously though, I don't mind. The new clasp is good but it's not for me or some others so glad to help people find out an alternative.


New, ratcheting clasp not for me either. Thank for taking the time to post. I order the 300 bracelet to use with my 300t links 😊


----------



## Aureliano (Jun 20, 2015)

Just an update. Just received the bracelet for the 300 model and I'm happy to report that the fit on the 300T is perfect with the T end links. The 300 end links do not fit in the case of the T. The 300 bracelet, in my opinion, is far superior than the T's. Lighter, less chunky and with the old school clasp that solved the issue I was having with the ratcheting one hurting my wrist. Also, with this setup the bracelet wraps around the wrist so much better, the articulation of the end links, non-existent in the T, really makes the flare links rest better and be less apparent. All in all, very excited!

Untitled by aureliano_bnd1, on Flickr

Untitled by aureliano_bnd1, on Flickr

The 300T links fit perfectly in the 300 bracelet and articulate just as well.

Untitled by aureliano_bnd1, on Flickr

Untitled by aureliano_bnd1, on Flickr

Untitled by aureliano_bnd1, on Flickr


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

I agree. I think that bracelet is a far better match to the 300T than the one they ship. Looking good.



Aureliano said:


> Just an update. Just received the bracelet for the 300 model and I'm happy to report that the fit on the 300T is perfect with the T end links. The 300 end links do not fit in the case of the T. The 300 bracelet, in my opinion, is far superior than the T's. Lighter, less chunky and with the old school clasp that solved the issue I was having with the ratcheting one hurting my wrist. All in all, very excited!
> 
> by aureliano_bnd1, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## ismit (Dec 29, 2019)

hi, I'm thinking to buy my first Doxa SUB. It seems bracelet for 300T is sold out. So I would take a chance and buy better one for 300. But where to get endlinks for 300T from?


----------



## TJ19 (Dec 6, 2020)

You could contact Doxa directly, by email, and ask if they would sell just the end links for the 300T.


----------



## Bane01 (Jan 4, 2015)

Aureliano said:


> Just an update. Just received the bracelet for the 300 model and I'm happy to report that the fit on the 300T is perfect with the T end links. The 300 end links do not fit in the case of the T. The 300 bracelet, in my opinion, is far superior than the T's. Lighter, less chunky and with the old school clasp that solved the issue I was having with the ratcheting one hurting my wrist. Also, with this setup the bracelet wraps around the wrist so much better, the articulation of the end links, non-existent in the T, really makes the flare links rest better and be less apparent. All in all, very excited!


I've contacted Doxa and they agreed to sell the 300T with 300 bracelet and provide me with 300T links. My only concern is it might be to light for 300T case... How does 300T wear with 300 bracelet? Is the watch balanced on wrist or does it wiggle since the bracelet is thinner than 300T?


----------



## Hands90 (Jun 8, 2015)

Instead of getting the other bracelet try to move the position of the clasp. 
If there are 2 links at 12 o'clock 
and 3 links at 6 o'clock. 

Move 1 link from 6 to 12 or the other way around. Mine is setup with 2 at 12 and 3 at 6 with the micro notched 1 place. 

Or you could always go the 3rd party route. 
I hope this helps. I really think you need to move links around. I had this issue on my Seamasters and I always had to change which side had more links.


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

Bane01 said:


> I've contacted Doxa and they agreed to sell the 300T with 300 bracelet and provide me with 300T links. My only concern is it might be to light for 300T case... How does 300T wear with 300 bracelet? Is the watch balanced on wrist or does it wiggle since the bracelet is thinner than 300T?


I'm surprised that they agreed to that. Very cool of them though. Post pictures of it when it arrives please!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bane01 (Jan 4, 2015)

MadsNilsson said:


> I'm surprised that they agreed to that. Very cool of them though. Post pictures of it when it arrives please!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Will do... I'm still contemplating between used 1200T or new 300T. But slightly leaning to new 300T since this new developement 

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

Bane01 said:


> Will do... I'm still contemplating between used 1200T or new 300T. But slightly leaning to new 300T since this new developement
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


Thanks!

I really feel like it would be best if you buy the 300t so that I can see a picture .. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

Bane01 said:


> How does 300T wear with 300 bracelet? Is the watch balanced on wrist or does it wiggle since the bracelet is thinner than 300T?


It's balanced: DOXA 300T Divingstar - Unboxing -> Out and about


----------



## Bane01 (Jan 4, 2015)

Loevhagen said:


> It's balanced: DOXA 300T Divingstar - Unboxing -> Out and about


Thank you... I think we have a winner 

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aureliano (Jun 20, 2015)

Bane01 said:


> I've contacted Doxa and they agreed to sell the 300T with 300 bracelet and provide me with 300T links. My only concern is it might be to light for 300T case... How does 300T wear with 300 bracelet? Is the watch balanced on wrist or does it wiggle since the bracelet is thinner than 300T?


No wiggle on my end. The watch fits and feels perfect. The 300 bracelet is in my opinion far superior in the comfort department and clasp. Not to mention that because the bead are a bit thinner, the watch articulates perfectly at the end links, curving to the wrist--something that the T bracelet didn't do and bugged me. Congrats!


----------



## Bane01 (Jan 4, 2015)

Only thing left to do is to decide on what color to pick.. They're all great 

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Wow. That's pretty great that Doxa will sell the 300T with the 300 bracelet.

I think that's the option I'd choose


----------



## electric_cowboy (Mar 8, 2017)

Great thread!!! Thank you!!!


----------



## dan13rla (Sep 28, 2017)

Amazing info here thank you everyone! I think I'll order one 300T Divingstar on a 300 bracelet now... 😁


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

dan13rla said:


> Amazing info here thank you everyone! I think I'll order one 300T Divingstar on a 300 bracelet now... ?


Just a word of warning...I own a few Doxa 300s and a couple of 300Ts so I have tried this swap on numerous ocassions. The 300 bracelet will technically fit on the 300T by using the 300T end links, but if you have a smaller wrist, you will have articulation problems where the ends of the bracelet will bind and pop against the lower corner of the case.

So, technically it works, but I was not at all comfortable with the binding. I have confirmed that this happens with a couple of other members but they simply said "it wasn't an issue" or "didn't bother them". Your mileage may vary. Here is the issue...


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Pete's "tip for the top"  If you buy a SUB 300T and ask for the 300 bracelet you will still get the crappy new 300T endpieces as displayed in the great pics below. The 300 bracelet endpieces will not work as they are too short for the 300T case.

Now if there was a way that Doxa could supply the old SUB 1200T endpieces then it would be a real win for people. Basically what you would get is the old 1200T bracelet. Given that the body of the 300T is the same as the 1200T the 1200T endpieces would fit perfectly.

Nothing says bollox like paying almost 2 grand for a watch and having to Dremel the endpieces of it.



SaddleSC said:


> Just a word of warning...I own a few Doxa 300s and a couple of 300Ts so I have tried this swap on numerous ocassions. The 300 bracelet will technically fit on the 300T by using the 300T end links, but if you have a smaller wrist, you will have articulation problems where the ends of the bracelet will bind and pop against the lower corner of the case.
> 
> So, technically it works, but I was not at all comfortable with the binding. I have confirmed that this happens with a couple of other members but they simply said "it wasn't an issue" or "didn't bother them". Your mileage may vary. Here is the issue...


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Bane01 said:


> I've contacted Doxa and they agreed to sell the 300T with 300 bracelet and provide me with 300T links. My only concern is it might be to light for 300T case... How does 300T wear with 300 bracelet? Is the watch balanced on wrist or does it wiggle since the bracelet is thinner than 300T?


Interesting...

I contacted Doxa because I wanted a 300 Searambler on the orange rubber strap rather than the standard black rubber strap...

The answer was along the lines " sorry we cannot do this, all our watches come fully assembled from Switzerland. You will have to buy the orange rubber strap separately"


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

jorgenl said:


> Interesting...
> 
> I contacted Doxa because I wanted a 300 Searambler on the orange rubber strap rather than the standard black rubber strap...
> 
> The answer was along the lines " sorry we cannot do this, all our watches come fully assembled from Switzerland. You will have to buy the orange rubber strap separately"


That's good to know as I was wondering about the possibility of strap color switching too.

Disappointing though


----------



## sawyer (Mar 18, 2008)

Very interesting discussion here. I read on a Doxa Diver Facebook group that you can fit thinner springbars on the 300T endlinks and the bracelet will fold better than it does with the factory springbars. Has anyone tried this? Is this "tip" realistic?


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Not really a solution but may work if the thinner springbars allow the end link beads a fraction more lateral movement.

If the spingbars are too thin then the endpieces will not lock in place correctly and will will "rattle"

Doxa should admit the new endpiece design isn't a winner just go back to the old endpieces.

Hey we tried something new, it didn't quite pan out so we will revert to the old, tried and tested ones.

I think they would actually get credit for doing that. I'd certainly give them a thumbs up



sawyer said:


> Very interesting discussion here. I read on a Doxa Diver Facebook group that you can fit thinner springbars on the 300T endlinks and the bracelet will fold better than it does with the factory springbars. Has anyone tried this? Is this "tip" realistic?


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

Flyingdoctor said:


> Not really a solution but may work if the thinner springbars allow the end link beads a fraction more lateral movement.
> 
> If the spingbars are too thin then the endpieces will not lock in place correctly and will will "rattle"
> 
> ...


I agree with this completely...just offer us "transitional" 300T buyers the opportunity to buy the new/original style end links for a reasonable price. It is crazy that other than the terrible end link design, the watch is a home run!


----------



## Ketchup time (Apr 23, 2015)

I wish DOXA would release a bracelet that tapered down from the endlink rather then flare up and then down. Even better, rerelease a new version of their original expando BOR with flat endlinks.


----------



## uperhemi (Nov 15, 2018)

SaddleSC said:


> Just a word of warning...I own a few Doxa 300s and a couple of 300Ts so I have tried this swap on numerous ocassions. The 300 bracelet will technically fit on the 300T by using the 300T end links, but if you have a smaller wrist, you will have articulation problems where the ends of the bracelet will bind and pop against the lower corner of the case.
> 
> So, technically it works, but I was not at all comfortable with the binding. I have confirmed that this happens with a couple of other members but they simply said "it wasn't an issue" or "didn't bother them". Your mileage may vary. Here is the issue...


May I ask what your wrist size is roughly? I'm thinking about doing the same modification using 300 bracelet with 300t end links as well. Thanks!


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

uperhemi said:


> May I ask what your wrist size is roughly? I'm thinking about doing the same modification using 300 bracelet with 300t end links as well. Thanks!


6.75" flat top


----------

